# Best Place to HUNT and LIVE



## mojo man 17 (Apr 14, 2004)

Guys,

I will be graduating soon from college and I am wondering which state out of these handful would be the best place to live and hunt/fish. CO,NE,KS,TN,MO,IA,AR and MS. I understand that the experiences with these states may be limited but any input would be helpful as far as good, better, best goose hunting, duck hunting, and fishing?

Thanks fellas,
mojo :beer:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

NORTH DAKOTA!!!!!!!!!! :jammin: :jammin:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

oh that's not an option


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Out of that group I would take MO....thats a beautiful state and has alot of good hunting and fishing.


----------



## snowflake (Apr 2, 2004)

Co.,you get to hunt geese 3mo.in a row,ducks w/3 split seasons,antelope,mule& whitetail deer,doves,pheasants,quail,blue grouse,coyotes,and my favorite-snowgeese!!!Damn I miss being out there


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

If it were an option for you,I would say South Dakota.


----------



## Rick Risvold (May 25, 2003)

Forget the South. Global warming is keeping the birds up north. Colorado is the place to be for incredible goose and duck hunting


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

How is land access fort waterfowl in Colorado?I have heard from others that you need a lease in order to hunt out there.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

The Dakotas.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

GLOBAL WARMING!!
We are having frost warnings at the end of June, global warming in a pigs arse!!! :lost:

I you want to live like a pauper but be rich with life move to NoDak country, if you want to live with excess and have to pay for recreation move any where else. :soapbox:


----------



## BenelliBlaster (Mar 17, 2002)

Didn't anyone see the movie "day after tomorrow"? Global warming will cause unnatural cooling effect because it will thaw the polar ice caps thus affecting the ocean currents causeing the earth to go into an ice age in a matter of a few weeks. I think it has started because of the unusual temps we have been getting up north. I believe everything I see on the big screen


----------



## bobcat (Mar 23, 2004)

I'd have to agree----CO---the best--waterfowl, upland, TONs of big game and yotes......and tons of public ground!!! its awesome! :x :sniper:


----------



## Dean Nelson (Mar 3, 2002)

Out of those I would say stay where you are. If I were to pick the best in the US I would say SD.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

The Bighorn Mountains in Wyoming are sweet, add it to the list anyway. You could elk hunt, mule deer hunt, and trout fish, and never swat a bug again.  I'd still visit Nodak for the best waterfowling!!! :beer:


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

What kind of work are you getting into? That would be part of my decision.


----------



## Nodak Duke (Oct 14, 2003)

It all depends on what you are looking to do for a living and what your degree is in... With that said, I would look at CO as it has everything available. Good wages, countless employment opps, and definitely a wide array of hunting from waterfowl to big game. Plus, a very tolerable weather.


----------

